# Ikon Customs



## pestilentdecay (Feb 18, 2013)

What is your opinion on this brand of guitars? They have strange textures and shapes for their guitars....

w w w . I K O N C U S T O M S . c o m


----------



## Ayo7e (Feb 18, 2013)

Strange is not the word i'm looking for...


----------



## crg123 (Feb 18, 2013)

Not my thing. I mean if that's all hand carved that pretty cool, but its too ornate, kind of gaudy in my opinion. Second one looks like someone drew it in pen. Like I said thats just me. Seems like if your in a GWAR style band it'd be perfect though.

Edit: The order form..... SERIOUSLY! http://ikoncustoms.com/ikon_v7_order.htm I mean I enjoy a hot woman with a guitar as much as the next guy but just LOL. Don't use them as a selling point, just looks desperate.

Edit: http://ikoncustoms.com/ikon_v7_girlsofikon.htm 

Sorry this is just my opinion of course, I'm just not part of the niche market I guess. I will say that nefarious headstock is pretty sick though*.*


----------



## Nile (Feb 18, 2013)

Lmao the two girls licking the headstock.

Needs an Altars of Madness guitar.


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 18, 2013)

crg123 said:


> Edit: The order form..... SERIOUSLY! w w w . I K O N C U S T O M S . c o m I mean I enjoy a hot woman with a guitar as much as the next guy but just LOL. Don't use them as a selling point, just looks desperate.



Dat ass!!! I have this overwhelming and completely unrelated urge to purchase a guitar now!!! Maybe if I get one, women will lick my headstock.....then take out my junk...if you know what I mean, cause I have a lot of garbage and could really use the help. 

Seriously though, those are really ugly, *but* I like that it is really different. Reminds me of Hembry Guitars and their carved bodies.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 18, 2013)

Honestly I dig the V and I hate 99% of V shapes. Pretty cheap for a made in USA guitar too. 

Now, if only specs were posted anywhere on the site?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 18, 2013)

Those all look like GWAR signature guitars. I can't say that any of those diddle what's in my pantaloons, though.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 18, 2013)

pale chicks and pointy guitars = 

jk those guitars would make excellent Halloween props but are a bit too extreme for boring old me. 

It would be cool to see a NGD with one of those bad boys though.


----------



## Mitochondria (Feb 18, 2013)

It would be kind of cool untill the tips get gouged/busted like every other pointy guitar. Then it would just be ugly.


----------



## angus (Feb 18, 2013)

These would be the demons in a Hellraiser movie if Ed Roman were Pinhead.


----------



## angus (Feb 18, 2013)

She is showing correct anatomical placement- the guitar's surface texture is modeled after her internal structures. Clearly.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd never buy and use on personally, but they definitely are intriguing. They look sick for someone with wild, metal stage antics and kvlt bands.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm reminded of Devries guitars....


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 18, 2013)

meh to both the guitars and their models


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 18, 2013)

angus said:


> She is showing correct anatomical placement- the guitar's surface texture is modeled after her internal structures. Clearly.



This.

The texture looks like an option Fleshlight would offer on a custom insert.


----------



## VacantPlanet (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is what Devries originally intended.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 19, 2013)

The guitars are moulded I belive, not wood, just a wood core. The headstocks are gigantic because they're replacable..


----------



## jbard (Feb 19, 2013)

I think that's the first time I'e ever seen bolt on headstocks.... One might be a laugh to hang on the wall.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 19, 2013)

jbard said:


> I think that's the first time I'e ever seen bolt on headstocks.... One might be a laugh to hang on the wall.



Same. I wonder how that would affect the guitar in the long run. And what other companies have done this? Any luthiers care to comment?


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 19, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Invisible guitar!
> 
> Seriously, it's pathetic to me... The site is horrible, the banner with the gun and all is ridiculous, the design are ... let's say not my cup of tea...
> It's original, for sure, and I respect that. If it's all done by hand (like said above), I even more respect the craftmanship. But... Seriously, not...



I agree with you. I mean, let the guitars speak for themselves, right? However, a lot of companies have some kind of gimic. Whether it's "Look, these cool guys play our guitars. I mean, their playing is mediocre at best, but they're cool!", or "Look how kvlt our shit is, brah.", etc. 

IF their guitars' quality is good and the playability is great, then I guess it's a pretty good attention grabbing gimic. If not, then it's basically a money hungry lure.

Also, ESP custom shop makes similar style stuff if you look through the CS gallery. Not to mention the blood covered finish guitars and pentagram inlays stuff.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 19, 2013)

They have tees, too. Not even gonna lie, this one would have made for a sick band tee.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 19, 2013)

What is that neck mount???





Also, looking at this picture (to mention only this one), I've serious doubt about craftmanship...


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 19, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> What is that neck mount???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha Holy snizz. Any way you can make the first pic larger? I really wanna what's up with that joint.


----------



## crg123 (Feb 19, 2013)

HAHAHAA Dat Joint!! hahah


----------



## Malkav (Feb 19, 2013)

> I think that's the first time I'e ever seen bolt on headstocks.... One might be a laugh to hang on the wall.


 
I don't understand the system entirely, and I may be completely incorrect in saying this, but I believe at some point Ibanez experimented with a no tension neck where at the headstock area it was bolted on or had some sort of layer of metal inbetween the neck and headstock area.

As I said though the above is or could be absolutely 100% incorrect but if anyone could clarify or maybe shed some light on it that'd be cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Same. I wonder how that would affect the guitar in the long run. And what other companies have done this? Any luthiers care to comment?



Micheal Spalt has/does a similar "bolt on headstock" concept and his instruments are godly. 

apex guitars - Spalt Instruments



Malkav said:


> I don't understand the system entirely, and I may be completely incorrect in saying this, but I believe at some point Ibanez experimented with a no tension neck where at the headstock area it was bolted on or had some sort of layer of metal inbetween the neck and headstock area.
> 
> As I said though the above is or could be absolutely 100% incorrect but if anyone could clarify or maybe shed some light on it that'd be cool.



Bunker Guitars - Tension Free Guitar Neck


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 19, 2013)

Seeing Spalt Instruments on this topic... It's too much honour for Ikon, I guess...

Straight: nop, I can't make it larger because these are from the website directly... And a luthier that doesn't allow people to see in correct size and resolution his work is not a luthier worthing trust of anybody, imo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2013)

At $600 a pop, are folks _really_ wondering about quality at this point?

Honestly, if folks want stuff like this give Neal Moser a call, or if he's not willing to go whacky enough, Monson. Heck even Hembry would be an option, at least they use decent Ibanez and Agile parts when making this kind of stuff.  

If someone wants an Ikon, power to them, as it's obvious these are meant for a certain demographic.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 19, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> At $600 a pop, are folks _really_ wondering about quality at this point?


Yep, that's right, we forgot to talk about the base price. But even for a 600$ guitars, I wonder about longevity, specially of this neck joint... There's no neck pocket at all, and the mounting looks really hazardous. I know that guys like Ken Parker do similar mounting necks but it's not the same quality and I'd better trust Ken Parker than Ikon (obviously  ).

And evenif it's destined to a certain people, I think they'd better go for a Bc Rich for the same price...


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 19, 2013)

I enjoy looking at those girls more than looking at those guitars. Way more.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 19, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Micheal Spalt has/does a similar "bolt on headstock" concept and his instruments are godly.
> 
> apex guitars - Spalt Instruments
> 
> ...



Holy balls, those Michael Spalt guitars look like Gundam weapons. haha Definitely the most intriguing guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't think of a situation these would be suitable in.

Maybe a Guitar Hero Movie...but please no.


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 19, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If someone wants an Ikon, power to them, as it's obvious these are meant for a certain demographic.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 19, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


>


Holy shit! I didn't make the analogy between those, but it seems so clear now! One of my best films ever (well, four of my best films ever)!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 19, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Holy shit! I didn't make the analogy between those, but it seems so clear now! One of my best films ever (well, four of my best films ever)!


Indeed, Toxie fucking rules!


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 20, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Heck even Hembry would be an option, at least they use decent Ibanez and Agile parts when making this kind of stuff.


 
If he'd ever answer his damn emails lol.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 20, 2013)

I get graphics. I understand tacky finishes. I understand general flashiness.

This is just a whole new level of gaudy.


----------



## Navid (Feb 21, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


>



Mahmoud knows.


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2013)

Malkav said:


> If she came with the guitar



And if the guitar doesn't do the trick, I've got a couple things I'm willing to try that will.


----------



## MrCthulhu (Feb 22, 2013)

I have no desire to play something that looks like a filthy, disease ridden, puss seeping mung pile. But apparently some people do.


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 22, 2013)

MrCthulhu said:


> I have no desire to play something that looks like a filthy, disease ridden, puss seeping mung pile. But apparently some people do.



[Paris Hilton Reference]


----------



## Gregori (Feb 22, 2013)

MrCthulhu said:


> I have no desire to play something that looks like a filthy, disease ridden, puss seeping mung pile. But apparently some people do.


Be more metal, bro


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 23, 2013)

CRAWLING IN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## maxxmarco (Aug 5, 2015)

Someone sales these guitars or knows where the founder of Ikon Customs is


----------



## maxxmarco (Aug 5, 2015)

Someone sales these guitars or knows where the founder of Ikon Customs is?
It's impossible to contact him since 3 years about.
Thanks.


----------



## demorior (Aug 12, 2015)

i want to play one of these in a pop country band


----------



## Nag (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought "Devries" here 

The guitars themselves... the shapes look like they wanted to make something that's even weirder than Etherial, but with a noticeable Devries influence. And the result is as unappealing as you'd expect (at least IMO, don't wanna offend anyone).

The website. Well, if that's not 90's as hell, I don't know what is. What's up with that menu bar, a gun, a cross, a fly ? Also, nice to feature zero info about the specs on the guitars. And I know the female body sells, but they could just TRY to be a bit less obvious about it. Because honestly, if I wanna see half (or completely, for that matter) naked women, I know some better websites to go to, where I won't have to look at these godawful guitar "inventions" either


----------

